# new rod no hook er uh hook?



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

i cant wrap my head around the fact that there are still manufacturers that make a rod of ANY kind without the little doohickey for your hook but i just bought one. (the ande name may explain it but hey its all i can afford.) SO can anyone put one on for a descent price?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just hook it in the back of the eye not inside...problem solved


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah i can't stand those hook holders, they are always right where my hand is when I carry my rods:banghead

I just hook it where the guide connects to the rod


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

hmmm that seems to be a popular opinion i always did till some guy told me that it was not good for the guides i just took it to heart without really asking why. der uh anybody got a bridge for sale? ha ha ha thanx for the advice guys


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

put hook here...not inside of eye...if you put the hook on the inside of the eye it could scratch it and fray line


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

ahhhhh thanx fisheye now i dont feel so dumb. nevermind about the bridge. heh heh


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

these work o.k.


----------

